# Vehicle disappeared in the Partner App - can't go online



## jrsamples (Sep 22, 2015)

Anyone out there have an issue or experienced with your vehicle disappearing from the android partner app? I was in the app yesterday and my vehicle was selected and I could go online. Later I try to go online and my vehicle has disappeared and when I click on the change vehicle option it comes back and says no vehicle is configured. 

Have tweeted and emailed support but to no avail so far. Any info out there?

TIA
jrsamples


----------



## JohnF (Mar 20, 2015)

has your registration and / or insurance expired ?


----------



## jrsamples (Sep 22, 2015)

No, I just got signed up yesterday. I logged on the first time and saw my vehicle, clicked on "Go Online", then went offline after a few minutes because I was busy with other stuff. After 15 minutes or so I went to go online again and my vehicle had disappeared. Still gone as of now. Emailed support but nothing back from them so far. I have uninstalled the app several times, rebooted my phone, closed all open apps, etc. Nothing. My account online shows my vehicle and all the documents are current and valid, but no go in the partner app. Kinda hard to drive without a vehicle...


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Well part of me wants to tell you you're saving money every minute you can't log on but I know that's not what you want to hear...

That being said it sounds like something Uber has done on their end and they need to correct it BUT you can uninstall the app and re-install it and log in again as sometimes auto updates to the app leave it with issues.


----------



## jrsamples (Sep 22, 2015)

LMAO - I get that impression from many contributors on this forum.  Is it really that bad driving for Uber? I too think Uber has screwed the pooch on this. Guess I will continue to wait and save money, as you say. Yeah, I think I have uninstalled and reinstalled about 5 times now, hoping for that update. But, alas, no go!
Thanks.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

jrsamples said:


> LMAO - I get that impression from many contributors on this forum.  Is it really that bad driving for Uber? I too think Uber has screwed the pooch on this. Guess I will continue to wait and save money, as you say. Yeah, I think I have uninstalled and reinstalled about 5 times now, hoping for that update. But, alas, no go!
> Thanks.


It's nice to see a new driver not all
kool-aided out and getting Screwber humor.

You'll be just fine...welcome

Oh by the way yes it is


----------



## Tixx (Aug 27, 2015)

I know someone with kinda the same issue. Vehicle not showing up on passenger app but showing up on partner app. Riders can't see him at all and Uber reps not helping much. Issue started yesterday.


----------



## georgetown (Oct 1, 2015)

I have the same issue where riders cant see me. 
I signed up to be an Uber driver. I submitted everything except my inspection (Which I uploaded my inspection report today) and I got emails stating that I can pick up riders. I went out for a few hours and didn't get not one single call. So I went home and tried to see if I can be seen thru uber rider app. I had my friend stand next to me and open his rider app while I was standing next to him and it was showing the closest driver was 7 minutes away. I didn't show me. I sent Uber and email and they told me to check some settings, I checked all the setting and everything was good and still I could not be seen on a rider app. I uploaded driver app on my friend's new sprint phone because I thought maybe it was the metro pcs service and installed the partner app and still can not be seen on the rider app. 

Has anyone got a fix on this. Uber just keeps sending me emails telling me about the settings


----------



## Tixx (Aug 27, 2015)

They might have restricted you from some areas. That's what it turned out to be for my friend.


----------



## mpga479m (Aug 9, 2015)

i've gotten this once with the jailbroken iphone after an update. so i had to wait for jailbreak to update. lost 1 week. hasnt happened since.


----------



## BhamALUberDriver (Feb 13, 2016)

georgetown said:


> I have the same issue where riders cant see me.
> I signed up to be an Uber driver. I submitted everything except my inspection (Which I uploaded my inspection report today) and I got emails stating that I can pick up riders. I went out for a few hours and didn't get not one single call. So I went home and tried to see if I can be seen thru uber rider app. I had my friend stand next to me and open his rider app while I was standing next to him and it was showing the closest driver was 7 minutes away. I didn't show me. I sent Uber and email and they told me to check some settings, I checked all the setting and everything was good and still I could not be seen on a rider app. I uploaded driver app on my friend's new sprint phone because I thought maybe it was the metro pcs service and installed the partner app and still can not be seen on the rider app.
> 
> Has anyone got a fix on this. Uber just keeps sending me emails telling me about the settings


I am having the exact same problem. Did you ever get it figured out?


----------

